
Ask HN: What are you reading this week? - decentralizer
With which book are you making your week meaningful?
======
mindcrime
I'm always reading multiple books at any given time, but earlier today I spent
a modest amount of time with _Mastery_ by Robert Greene.

Haven't been reading much the past week or two since I've been heads down
studying to take the AWS Certified Solution Architect exam soon. Once that's
behind me, I'll do more reading again... I want to pick up and finish _Think
DSP_ by Alan Downey, and make some progress in _Readings in Cognitive
Science_. I also need to finish _Foundation 's Edge_ by Asimov.

------
chadcmulligan
"Metaphors we live by" is one I've just started reading, very interesting,
here's a review by Peter Norvig
[https://norvig.com/mwlb.html](https://norvig.com/mwlb.html)

